# Confusion Regarding ROTP Application



## Firefly11 (23 Sep 2012)

I have done a lot of research regarding this subject, however I still find that some of my questions/concerns remain unanswered. I understand that taking a trip down to my local RC would be my best bet to get my questions answered, however I am having trouble finding time to make it down. I'm hoping someone has some answers that could help me grasp things a little more.

I'm 17 years old, turning 18 in a few months and I am currently completing my first year of Québec CEGEP in the _Arts & Sciences_ double DEC.

While looking over the prerequisites for the science programs at Kingston I noticed you need two of the four listed math courses; three of which were listed as: 201-NYA-05, 201-NYC-05 and 201-NYC-05. I am currently taking 201-NYA-05, and will be taking the other two in the following semesters, however my courses course codes are not listed as such. Since I am in the _Arts & Sciences_ program we have specialized classes solely for the students of my program so my Math courses are listed as 201-AS1-05, and so fourth. Although we cover the exact same material, I am concerned that I will not meet the prerequisites due to the difference in course code.

I am also confused as to when I should apply, and how I should do it; online or in-person. I read on the website that you should apply during your first year of college/CEGEP. To clarify, the application would be for admission after the successful completion of my CEGEP program, correct?

It is also mentioned that students who completed sec. V in Québec will need to take an extra year at Saint-Jean. Do this also apply for students who are currently enrolled in undergraduate studies?

Finally, if I were to apply online, how would I do it? I followed the link provided on the Kingston website, however the page it brought me explained some changes made to the ROE, CRA and Access Key website; nothing more. Would I apply through the forces.ca website and specify ROTP as my choice of entry; and which documents should I have ready before applying?

Thanks in advance for whatever help you can offer


----------



## zulu95 (24 Sep 2012)

I'm afraid I can't offer any help with the academics side (I'm from Ontario), however when I spoke to the RC they told me to apply online. The process was fairly simple and you do just specify ROTP on the application. I also needed to mail them copies of my birth certificate and transcripts.


----------

